# New c4u DIY review



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 11, 2009)

James (the owner of c4u) told me a couple months ago around October or so that he was planning on releasing a Cube4You 3x3x3 DIY that he hoped would be better than all the current ones. Just recently, perhaps a few days ago, he had several sample cubes produced and asked me to test one out (and advertise to you guys). Here are some pictures until I take some photos or videos: http://bbs.cube4you.com/thread-1775-1-1.html

This is one of the best DIYs I have used right after being assembled. Though the lubricant James has isn't that great, the cube is already very good. There's no real need for washers anymore: the springs are manufactured in such a way that one end is wider as to simulate the effects of a washer. I have a little problem with the springs "vibrating" when you tap it. As for the cubies, all the caps fit very nicely and there wasn't any "flash" (is that the correct term?) on the visible faces. By the way, this cube is LOUD.

Stickers: they're the same PET stickers that you find on other cubes.
Resistance: Around the same as type D. This means that it's fairly fast.
Turning: It's got this crisp element that people like (I personally go for smooth, but it's fine either way), and it's about as hard to pop on a solve as a type D. As for cutting corners, it's not as lenient as a type A, but cuts better than a type D.
Weight: Slightly lighter than a type A.

Overall, I would start using one of these as a secondary speedcube to my type A (which I love too much) as soon as the real cubes come out. I can't stand this orange plastic.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah he told me last year he was making one, he sent me a few pictures today of an orange cube and black cube. He's sending the new cube out to a few people including myself. It's good to know it's crisp and all round a good cube, i should receive mine soon. 

-Levi-


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw the orange one in that thread
my eyes still hurt.

that won't help lookahead much


When they have white/black I might buy one


----------



## mazei (Jan 11, 2009)

I would get the Black one as soon as it comes out seeing all the positive feedback. Levi, can you please make a video doing an average of 5 with it when you receive it. Perhaps you could destroy me again in a challenge? I'm amplify943 btw.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah... I assume this is the Type C II?

I'm not sure. I heard about the Type C II somewhere, but I don't know if this is it.

Edit: How does this compare to the JSK/JSK clone? I'm thinking of getting either a JSK or a JSK clone but if this is better, I might as well wait for this one.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 11, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Ah... I assume this is the Type C II?
> 
> I'm not sure. I heard about the Type C II somewhere, but I don't know if this is it.
> 
> Edit: How does this compare to the JSK/JSK clone? I'm thinking of getting either a JSK or a JSK clone but if this is better, I might as well wait for this one.



No it is the cube4you brand DIY, it's not type anything. Barely nobody knows how good the cube is, you'll have to wait a week or two.


----------



## Jai (Jan 11, 2009)

Hopefully it's good for hybrids 
Tim, do you have any complaints against the core or anything? As in, would it benefit from a Type A core swap-out? Also, you said it's good right after assembly; so did you lube it, or did you just assemble and start cubing?
By the way, Levi, I'm scorpio_x7 on the C4Y forum.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 11, 2009)

I might get one when I make my next C4Y order; however, that might be a long time considering I seem to have every puzzle I need at the moment that I could get from there (and I still need to buy V-cubes).


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 11, 2009)

It should be fun to make some new hybrids.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm testing one of these as well. You got yours pretty fast. I hope he uses EMS for mine. Do you have to use the lubricant that he gives you?


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah, those springs are the same as the white Rubik's DIY (and I guess the newer black ones too?). I've been putting the larger end in the wrong side this entire time haha. 

How do you become testers? Do you return them after you "tested" it?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a thread on the cube4you forums where he accepted 10 sub-20 cubers to test them.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 11, 2009)

I see, it's too late for me then >.< I should look around c4y forums a bit more often...


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont think we get to keep them anyway so you arent missing out on much. And I have them in my White Rubiks DIY too. How are you supposed to put them in?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 11, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> How are you supposed to put them in?


The larger end of the spring should face away from the screw because it's supposed to be like a washer.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok thats what I figured so I did it right.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 12, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> I'm testing one of these as well. You got yours pretty fast. I hope he uses EMS for mine. Do you have to use the lubricant that he gives you?



Well, 

1) I live fifteen minutes from him.
2) You don't HAVE to, it's just that I was too lazy to go home and lube it before testing it.

Jai: I don't have any complaints about the core. Then again, I don't experiment with hybrids, etc. Also, I'll take a couple solving vids sometime.

Leviticus: I didn't even make the connection that you're Levi on c4u!


----------



## Lofty (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, I really want this cube now! Only I do want this orange plastic! I dont like using the "normal" colored cubes.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 12, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Leviticus: I didn't even make the connection that you're Levi on c4u!



Haha, yep that's me


----------



## aliengrey (Jan 12, 2009)

You get em' on Cube4You and Cubefans now. In a limited stock in that strange orange color.


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 12, 2009)

The black and white ones are coming soon. I've seen the black one which looked pretty nice.


----------

